# Looking for a good pepper grinder/salt shaker kit



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been poking around a couple of websites looking for matching pepper grinder and salt shaker kits, but so far I've only found salt grinders that match. Anyone know where to find the kind of combo I'm looking for (preferably a crushgrind mechanism for the pepper)?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

CSUSA should have both salt and pepper mill kits.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sprior said:


> I've been poking around a couple of websites looking for matching pepper grinder and salt shaker kits, but so far I've only found salt grinders that match. Anyone know where to find the kind of combo I'm looking for (preferably a crushgrind mechanism for the pepper)?


I was looking at penstateind last night and they have a new kit, a pepper grinder with salt shaker in one.. but were out of stock
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKGRIND9.html


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

sprior said:


> I've been poking around a couple of websites looking for matching pepper grinder and salt shaker kits, but so far I've only found salt grinders that match. Anyone know where to find the kind of combo I'm looking for (preferably a crushgrind mechanism for the pepper)?


Is this what you are looking for?

The CrushGrind mechanism is good for either salt or pepper since it is ceramic.

Woodcraft also have a mechanism with a shaft. I prefer the ones without a shaft.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...oject-kit-for-pepper-mill-wood-mechanism.aspx


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya woodcraft, and you can use the same mechanism for each theoretically


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm only looking for a shaker for the salt (not a grinder), only planning to grind the pepper. That's why I was looking for a matched set which includes a crushGrind for the pepper which matches the look of the top plate of a shaker.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> I was looking at penstateind last night and they have a new kit, a pepper grinder with salt shaker in one.. but were out of stock
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKGRIND9.html





sprior said:


> I'm only looking for a shaker for the salt (not a grinder), only planning to grind the pepper. That's why I was looking for a matched set which includes a crushGrind for the pepper which matches the look of the top plate of a shaker.


The above link posted by RusDemka for both a grinder and shaker in one is pretty cool.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> The above link posted by RusDemka for both a grinder and shaker in one is pretty cool.


 
i have a couple of these kits right now, looking for the right stock to turn them, but excited to finish and post some pictures here...:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> i have a couple of these kits right now, looking for the right stock to turn them, but excited to finish and post some pictures here...:yes:


If you do not have a solid piece, you can always make a laminated assembly.

This is a link for potential inspiration.
http://g3studios.net/content/view/32/108/


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> If you do not have a solid piece, you can always make a laminated assembly.
> 
> This is a link for potential inspiration.
> http://g3studios.net/content/view/32/108/


 
Wow those look neat, if only i had a planer, i may try to make a blank out of cherry and walnut :yes:


----------

